# clear whats the best to use on kandy hok



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what clears are u useing whats good which one has the best shine


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

you get shine by countles hours of cutting and buffing buffing, you should be concerned more with better UV protection


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well thats good info but which clear is good


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you cant go wrong with a high dollar clear, ppg, dupont and others. hok clear works good too, i just cant stand the price and the smell, more the smell than anything else. 

you can also get good results with lesser priced clears, but they're harder to buff sometimes and dont have as much uv protection n shit


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

PPG/////DUPONT WHY TAKE A CHANCE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

PPG IS ALL I USE, 2042 AND 2002. NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS.


THIS IS HOK SILVER BASE, HOK KANDY AND PPG 2042 CLEAR :biggrin: 
















THIS ONE IS ALSO DONE THE SAME WAY










THIS ONE IS PPG FROM FIRST COAT TO LAST. GUN FINISH, IN THE BOOTH.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 26 2007, 08:55 PM~8401731
> *PPG IS ALL I USE, 2042 AND 2002. NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS.
> THIS IS HOK SILVER BASE, HOK KANDY AND PPG 2042 CLEAR :biggrin:
> 
> ...


is that dcu 2042 whats the differnce between 2002


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

damm I like that orange paintjob? how many coats of paint and clear?


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 26 2007, 09:11 PM~8401913
> *is that dcu 2042 whats the differnce between 2002
> *


YES IT IS 2042. 2042 IS A SPEED CLEAR BUT WITH THE RIGHT GUN, TEMPERATURE AND IDEAL CONDITIONS THAT SHIT SPRAYS LIKE GLASS.
2002 IS THE POLYURATHANE CLEAR, YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS. I HAVE TRIED MANY CLEARS BUT THIS STUFF IS THE SHIT :biggrin: MY OPINION, FORGET ABOUT ALL THAT LOW END CLEAR. IF YOU ARE GOING START OUT WITH TOP OF LINE PRODUCT WHY FINISH WITH GARBAGE? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 26 2007, 09:11 PM~8401913
> *is that dcu 2042 whats the differnce between 2002
> *


YES IT IS 2042. 2042 IS A SPEED CLEAR BUT WITH THE RIGHT GUN, TEMPERATURE AND IDEAL CONDITIONS THAT SHIT SPRAYS LIKE GLASS.
2002 IS THE POLYURATHANE CLEAR, YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS. I HAVE TRIED MANY CLEARS BUT THIS STUFF IS THE SHIT :biggrin: MY OPINION, FORGET ABOUT ALL THAT LOW END CLEAR. IF YOU ARE GOING START OUT WITH TOP OF LINE PRODUCT WHY FINISH WITH GARBAGE? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Jul 26 2007, 09:15 PM~8401955
> *damm I like that orange paintjob? how many coats of paint and clear?
> *


1 COAT OF DPLF 50
4 COATS OF DBC IMPERIAL ORANGE
3 COATS 2042


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 27 2007, 12:43 AM~8402738
> *YES IT IS 2042. 2042 IS A SPEED CLEAR BUT WITH THE RIGHT GUN, TEMPERATURE AND IDEAL CONDITIONS THAT SHIT SPRAYS LIKE GLASS.
> 2002 IS THE POLYURATHANE CLEAR, YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS. I HAVE TRIED MANY CLEARS BUT THIS STUFF IS THE SHIT :biggrin:  MY OPINION,  FORGET ABOUT ALL THAT LOW END CLEAR. IF YOU ARE GOING START OUT WITH TOP OF LINE PRODUCT WHY FINISH WITH GARBAGE? :biggrin:
> *


how much that shit cost and does it smell like ass like 2002?


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 27 2007, 01:43 AM~8402738
> *YES IT IS 2042. 2042 IS A SPEED CLEAR BUT WITH THE RIGHT GUN, TEMPERATURE AND IDEAL CONDITIONS THAT SHIT SPRAYS LIKE GLASS.
> 2002 IS THE POLYURATHANE CLEAR, YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS. I HAVE TRIED MANY CLEARS BUT THIS STUFF IS THE SHIT :biggrin:  MY OPINION,  FORGET ABOUT ALL THAT LOW END CLEAR. IF YOU ARE GOING START OUT WITH TOP OF LINE PRODUCT WHY FINISH WITH GARBAGE? :biggrin:
> *



Wow I new that ppg was great, but those paint jobs look like glass. What amazing 
paint jobs. Very nice.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 27 2007, 01:44 AM~8402742
> *YES IT IS 2042. 2042 IS A SPEED CLEAR BUT WITH THE RIGHT GUN, TEMPERATURE AND IDEAL CONDITIONS THAT SHIT SPRAYS LIKE GLASS.
> 2002 IS THE POLYURATHANE CLEAR, YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS. I HAVE TRIED MANY CLEARS BUT THIS STUFF IS THE SHIT :biggrin:  MY OPINION,  FORGET ABOUT ALL THAT LOW END CLEAR. IF YOU ARE GOING START OUT WITH TOP OF LINE PRODUCT WHY FINISH WITH GARBAGE? :biggrin:
> *




X2 BOTH GREAT KLEARS very taxin but worth it "you get what you pay for"
2042 is alittle to fast down here to do an overall but 2002 is perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey top gun NICE FOKKIN WERK BTW!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:46 PM~8402767
> *1 COAT OF DPLF 50
> 4 COATS OF DBC IMPERIAL ORANGE
> 3 COATS 2042
> *


so if its to warm that 2042 is not good to use have u used there dcd 35


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

so how much were those clears. damm vary nice paint job, you should make a how to video and show us youngsters how it is done. keep up them nice paint jobs.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

YES 2042 IS A QUICK CLEAR. BUT I JUST SPRAYED A 72 IMPALA AND A LINCOLN TOWN CAR IN THE PHOENIX HEAT. I SPRAYED AT MIDNIGHT AND THE TEMP WAS STILL AROUND 100. IT IS A LITTLE HARDER TO SPRAY BUT THEY CAME OUT REALLY GOOD. JUST HAVE ALL YOUR CLEAR MIXED (JUST ENOUGH FOR THAT COAT) AND START MOVING. WATCH YOUR FIRST COAT AND ADJUST TO HOW IT IS LAYING OUT.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

yet another great topic. this has to be the most informational section on all of LIL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 28 2007, 11:13 AM~8412981
> *yet another great topic. this has to be the most informational section on all of LIL
> *


no doubt, paint and body and hydraulics sections are great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah the hydraulics section is tight to, but you get a lot of newbs in there asking the same three questions over and over and over and...

well, you get the idea


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Jul 27 2007, 07:42 PM~8409895
> *so how much were those clears. damm vary nice paint job, you should make a how to video and show us youngsters how it is done. keep up them nice paint jobs.
> *


CHECK OUT THE NEW STREET STARS DVD, I DID A HOW TO PULL SOME TAPE, SPRAY SOME KANDY AND SPRAY CLEAR.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 29 2007, 09:52 PM~8422763
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW STREET STARS DVD, I DID A HOW TO PULL SOME TAPE, SPRAY SOME KANDY AND SPRAY CLEAR.
> *



where? website?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

what do you guys think about the omni high solids clear? with the 2-1 ratio???


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jul 31 2007, 08:59 PM~8441982
> *what do you guys think about the omni high solids clear?  with the 2-1 ratio???
> *


OMNI :thumbsdown: :nono: :no:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

That's a cool photo with the flag in the reflection. You know that's far away, and it's straight. Glass.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:05 PM~8443002
> *OMNI :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :no:
> *


x2


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:05 AM~8443002
> *OMNI :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :no:
> *



how come if its just a lower line of PPG?
i'm not beign a smart ass i just want to learn more, i've only been painting a year and a half now

because i used the omni high solids on my old lac


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Aug 1 2007, 09:26 AM~8445560
> *how come if its just a lower line of PPG?
> i'm not beign a smart ass i just want to learn more, i've only been painting a year and a half now
> 
> ...


IT MAY LOOK GREAT AFTER BUFF, BUT IT WILL DIE BACK. IT IS PPG BOTTOM END. BOTTOM END IS LESS UV PROTECTANT AND LESS ALL THE OTHER CHEMICALS THAT THE TOP END HAS. THATS WHY IT IS THAT MUCH CHEAPER. IT ALL COMES BACK TO (YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR).


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ppg 2042 this clear is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE IS A FEW HOOD SHOTS OF THIS CAR I JUSTED PAINTED.








ALL YOU SEE IS THE REFLECTION, BUT IT IS THE HOOD.








HERES A DIFFERENT ANGLE








ALL HOK KANDYS AND SILVER BASE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:41 PM~8451420
> *IT MAY LOOK GREAT AFTER BUFF, BUT IT WILL DIE BACK. IT IS PPG BOTTOM END. BOTTOM END IS LESS UV PROTECTANT AND LESS ALL THE OTHER CHEMICALS  THAT THE TOP END HAS. THATS WHY IT IS THAT MUCH CHEAPER. IT ALL COMES BACK TO (YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR).
> *


thanx for the info


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 11:00 PM~8451657
> *ppg 2042 this clear is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HERE IS A FEW HOOD SHOTS OF THIS CAR I JUSTED PAINTED.
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 thats the shine i'm working o :biggrin: :biggrin: 

whats the ratio on that 2042?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 2 2007, 12:00 AM~8451657
> *ppg 2042 this clear is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HERE IS A FEW HOOD SHOTS OF THIS CAR I JUSTED PAINTED.
> 
> ...


is that without cut n buff?


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 2 2007, 12:04 AM~8453175
> *is that without cut n buff?
> *


NO,ITS BEEN CUT AND BUFFED :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Aug 1 2007, 11:26 AM~8445560
> *how come if its just a lower line of PPG?
> i'm not beign a smart ass i just want to learn more, i've only been painting a year and a half now
> 
> ...


a lot of the lower end clears have a yellowish tint that i dont care for. as well as inferior UV protection. if i skimp on anything it is usually the base and go all out on sealer and clear.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Aug 4 2007, 03:21 AM~8469031
> *a lot of the lower end clears have a yellowish tint that i dont care for. as well as inferior UV protection. if i skimp on anything it is usually the base and go all out on sealer and clear.
> *






X2 THE 2 MOST IMPORTANT INGREDIENTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i spray mainly ppg and hok........oh and some rubberseal oha nd some other stuff..but the main ones are ppg and hok



there's nothing wrong with omni at all i sprayed cars with it before and they are still holding up to this day 

as long as the customer takes care of their car it WILL HOLD UP

2042 is nice and dc 4000 is better in my opinion but a bit pricey for either one........


2042 here is $270 a gallon plus hardener

dc 4000 is $235 a gallon plus hardener....

omni is about $120 a gallon with hardener


does anyone have pics of omni that has lifted,peeled, or faded????


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ive used and sold ppg products for many years now and there isnt anything wrong with the omni mc161 hs clear but there is no comparison in finished product between the omni clears and the deltron or global clears!the dcu2042 or dcu2002 is just a way better product with a whole lot more time and money invested into the technology and performance of these products ! while there is nothing wrong with the omni clears they are great products for what they are but you have to remember what they are lower line inexpensive alternatives to the high dollar high end products! just my 2$ paint on! :biggrin:


----------

